# "Feed rate=0, Cannot continue" error



## lewis.dale (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm new to the forum, but I've been using Alphacam for a few years now. I'm running Alphacam R2011, and recently I have been getting the error listed above. If I have a closed geometry with an operation (finished route) assigned to it, I get the error when I run a simulation. If I output the code, it won't run at all at the router.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## lewis.dale (Sep 21, 2011)

I've seen that several have looked at this post. Does anybody have any ideas? I need to get this figured out. Thanks.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

I wish I could help, but it sounds like you have a hardware problem, and although I work on a lot of different hardware, CNC isn't one of those.

You could also have a software malfunction, and that would require you to call the mfg, if you can narrow down the problem.

This is also a 'BUMP' to bring it back to the top.

Good Luck,

DF



lewis.dale said:


> I've seen that several have looked at this post. Does anybody have any ideas? I need to get this figured out. Thanks.


----------



## lewis.dale (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm sure it's an issue with my system. I have 2 other users that are running the same version on identical systems with no problem. I'm thinking that maybe I need to reinstall the software.


----------



## lewis.dale (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, I think I know what did it. I believe the culprit is an Adobe Acrobat Update. Unfortunately there doesn't appear to be a way to uninstall it. Now I have another system doing the same thing. Any ideas?


----------

